

Grubwithus founders want you to get out and meet people - thoughtpeddler
http://venturebeat.com/2011/08/01/grubwithus-redesign/

======
timjahn
So happy to see Eddy and Dashin continue succeeding! I feel like "I knew them
when", back when they were running their Beard Papas shop here in Chicago and
hacking away at this idea.

Love stories like theirs.

